

Samuel Delany reviews the first Star Wars movie (1977) - Thevet
http://samueldelany.tumblr.com/post/82806452407/samuel-delany-reviews-the-first-star-wars-movie

======
Quizz
Yes! Totally cool if 75% of all rebel pilots were Asian females due genetic
predilection for aerial combat superiority!!

